

Ask HN: Seeking a technical 'relief pitcher' (yesDater.com) - rikramer

<i>Note: I hope this sort of post is on the up-and-up on HN.  I don't see anything relevant in the posting guidelines.  If against policy, we will take down</i><p>My co-founder and I have been working on yesDater.com for some time now. yesDater is complete refresh of the online dating space; It is not yet another plentyoffish or eHarmony (yes, this is intentionally very vague).<p>Unfortunately, unforeseen personal circumstances have sidelined my co-founder.  This is made all the more painful because we have made such great progress and my co-founder happens to be the technical lead.  We are approximately 50-75% done in terms of getting a MVP launched.<p>We are eager to maintain forward progress and not let unexpected circumstance stall our project.  To that end, we are looking to bring in a technical resource to complete the remaining code and get us to launch (and beyond?)<p>Details:<p>Technical skills required:  
      o	RoR
      o	CSS
      o	JQuery/JavaScript
      o	Understanding of SQL<p>Design / CSS skills are very important to us at our current stage of development (and because this is a particular skill gap for us)<p>We are based in Chicago and New York.  Local applicants are preferred<p>Compensation will be in the form of founder's equity (potentially a considerable portion)<p>About us:  We are two Kellogg MBA alums with combined technology/management consultancy, Computer Science, and successful startup backgrounds<p>Please inquire to richard@yesdater.com<p>Thanks all!
======
Travis
Good luck, and please keep us posted on your success!

I don't have the time to invest. But I wanted to say this -- to a programmer,
someone saying the MVP is "50-75% done" really sounds like, "you are going to
do way more work than you think. And we will think you only did 25-50% of the
work, so you will get screwed on equity."

All programmers are bad at project estimation. Asserting that you are that far
along sounds like you're starting the negotiations with, "we have done over
half the work, so don't expect tons of equity."

Just my thoughts. Best of luck to you guys.

~~~
rikramer
I can respect that perception but it doesn't match the reality in this case.
My 50-75% estimate is probably on the conservative side. 4+ months have been
spent on the site - it is functional and only requires approximately another 4
weeks worth of works to improve the UI and bug-fix.

In terms of equity: there will be no 'screwing' going on :).

Good to get that feedback though on how this posting can be misinterpreted.
Thanks!

